# ICD-10-Cm



## gemma71 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pls help I cant Figure it out where did I got wrong ..Pl ..Pls anybody can pls explaine to me I am kind nah lost I need a hug

9 	Laceration of right hand from assault with knife, initial encounter. Assign both the diagnosis code and the external cause code.
 S61.421 ,  X99.1xxA


	Points: 0.5 




10 	Assign the appropriate external cause code and activity code for an injury due to a tackle during a football game, initial encounter.
 Y93.61A ,  Y92.320


	Points: 0


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2012)

You have the wrong dx code on #1 and no 7th character for episode
# 2 you did not code the tackle go to index for external causes and look under tackle,  also the activity code is only 5 characters, and your place code is incorrect.
where did you find an ICD-10 Cm pretest?


----------

